# New Westminster BC's Broken Train Bridge



## B.C.RAIL (Sep 1, 2008)

This just happened early this morning!

http://www.royalcityrecord.com/Westminster+rail+bridge+damaged+collision/5017915/story.html

The bridge is owned by Southern Railway of British Columbia (rail link).

With the bridge being out, SRY and other railways may send trains all the way to Misson, BC to get south of the Fraser. Which means passing by where I live!  Possible extra foaming may happen.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Yikes!

Which cell phone call came first? ...

1. "Honey, I think I'll be a little late for dinner tonight."

2. "Uhhh ... Boss ... I think we're gonna have to hire a good attorney."

3. "Hello. Is this the Geico marine insurance division?"

Dohh!!!

TJ


----------

